# Blood Pressure Monitor



## MisticalMisty (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone own one? I've been looking at several models..there's one that's a wrist monitor..it seems that would be easier than having to buy a monitor and then an extra large cuff..

Just wondering if anyone owns one..has suggestions..etc. I'm trying to keep a better eye on my bp. I only see my dr every 3 months and I want to be able to check it everyday or several times a week

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2007)

We have a wrist one, and while it's not amazingly accurate, it's useful enough to track overall BP trends. It's certainly easy to use, portable, etc., and there are no issues with trying to fit fat upper arms. 

The trick with blood pressure is that the extreme readings are the most important. While the readings you might get sitting on the couch watching a romcom might be fine - it's the readings when [_insert name of irritating person here_] phones, or when you've just had a near traffic collision... those are the ones that matter because it indicates if your body lets your BP go dangerously high. If you're tracking your readings, try to remember to take them at various times, during various activities, both stressful, and not.

I recommend bringing your BP monitor to your next doctor's visit and calibrating the difference between the two - then both you and your doctor know what your readings (might) mean.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree with Sam on this one. Guy and I have one of the Omron wrist BP monitors and really like it. In truth it is fairly accurate. I did check it with a a regular larger sized upper arm cuff and they are just a few points off. But in general the wrist monitors are easy to use, and track because they have a memory feature, and they also measure your heart rate, which was important to us as Guy and I are both dealing with some arythmia issues. 

Great little purchase, and I got mine on ebay!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 10, 2007)

anyone can use a regular one on your wrist, there was a study that showed the blood pressure might be a little lower on your wrist, but not that much, less than 10mmHg...which isnt much and therefore easier to keep trends with...

even the most dependable ones are only as good as the user, so make sure it is positioned correctly, that you take a few minutes to relax and that you use it in check with a doc or nurse practitioner that knows how to relate the readings to your condition...


----------



## Fat_Angel (Sep 10, 2007)

We use wrist monitors where i work (im a nurse) and i have my own which is an Omron. Thats the brand i would buy as they are most reliable. Just make sure your arm is rested on a table, etc. at heart level and you are relaxed and it should work fine!!! Just my two cents worth


----------

